# Ice Pearl



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

i want to see some pics of ice pearl paintjobs....
tanks


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

come on lets see some pics


----------



## mz_n8tive_one (Jul 12, 2004)

i tried to get people to post up pix before too, no one ever did, i guess its not as popular or sum chit :dunno:


----------



## PlayOnPlayaz (Mar 31, 2004)

i got a gold ice pearl over black paint..it looks tight but no pics...


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

come on people post some fukn pics.... but if nobody is rollin on ice pearl then im gona be on top since im the only one..
i'll post pics of mine when i get it back from the shop...
black ice pearl with white vinyl top cutty


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

what color ice pearl did you get????



i hope not white :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Aug 3 2005, 12:18 AM
> *what color ice pearl did you get????
> i hope not white :biggrin:
> [snapback]3531428[/snapback]​*


Whats wrong with white ice pearl? :dunno:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

well i maybe read it wrong......nothing is wrong with white ice pearl..........



but the way i read it is he has a black base with "some color" of ice pearl........


i was just wondering what color ice pearl he had.........


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

here's a pic i have.......i think SABRE on here painted it it's white ice......


----------



## nv300ex (Apr 5, 2004)

it'll be sweet to see some pics of black base with some type of ice pearl on it :thumbsup:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

wait a week and you'll see...
black with white ice pearl, white vinyl top
whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Aug 3 2005, 07:39 AM~3533131
> *here's a pic i have.......i think SABRE on here painted it it's white ice......
> 
> 
> ...


 


sup man haven't talked to you in a while,

the caddy went up in flames the other night after hitting a guard rail at 42 or so mph, so its getting a 90's update and new paint, this white iced pearl has really caught my eye  

so that is just a normal white base coat with white iced pearl over it ?

i'm picking the nose up sunday, paint comes next month


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Its hard to catch the effect on film (digital)....depends on how much you use. We like to keep it mostly as a suttle affect. Here is some on my caprice...the stripe is HOK blue mini flake...and there is some HOK flake on the car body also. You don't see on my car until the light hits just right....thats what I like about it.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shredder130_@Aug 5 2005, 05:19 PM~3546299
> *sup man haven't talked to you in a while,
> 
> the caddy went up in flames the other night after hitting a guard rail at 42 or so mph, so its getting a 90's update and new paint, this white iced pearl has really caught my eye
> ...





damn bro tha's crazy.........at least you're alive man..........


nothing much happening here just working alot with NO time to get on my stuff  



i don't have yahoo im or aim anymore though.......good talkin to you again though


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

hey man take a look at the pics, this is a local forum we have

more pics on page 2


click here for busted ass car post


----------



## 816customshop (Sep 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 5 2005, 10:42 AM~3546430
> *Its hard to catch the effect on film (digital)....depends on how much you use.  We like to keep it mostly as a suttle affect.  Here is some on my caprice...the stripe is HOK blue mini flake...and there is some HOK flake on the car body also.    You don't see on my car until the light hits just right....thats what I like about it.
> *


ive seen this , its fuckin awesome


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Aug 3 2005, 09:39 AM~3533131
> *here's a pic i have.......i think SABRE on here painted it it's white ice......
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like silver... somebody post some more pictures


----------



## markx (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eighty Six_@Aug 9 2005, 07:49 PM~3573531
> *Looks like silver... somebody post some more pictures
> *


ttt is that white base with white ice ?


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

black w blue icepearl


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## tofnlow (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## markx (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eighty Six_@Aug 9 2005, 07:49 PM~3573531
> *Looks like silver... somebody post some more pictures
> *


on top is that white base?


----------



## Lowroder63 (Oct 31, 2003)

Here's mine, GM bright white base with white ice pearl.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

YO THATS WHAT I NEED ON MY REGAL I BEEN ASKIN HEADS TO POST PICTS OF WHITE ICE FOR LIKE 3 WEEKS NOW NOBODY POSTED SHATTT
ANYWAYS DO THAT COME IN A BIGGER FLAKE? ANYONE ELSE GOT ANY OTHER PICTS OF A WHITE ICE~?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowroder63_@Feb 15 2007, 08:01 PM~7272048
> *Here's mine, GM bright white base with white ice pearl.
> 
> 
> ...


thats sick!!


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

blue over white


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

the blue is the ice pearl, red is flake and pinkish is hok rasberry powder pearl,in a clear coat


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by markx_@Feb 15 2007, 07:16 PM~7268384
> *ttt is that white base with white ice ?
> *




yes i think sabre on here painted it not sure


----------



## jgaona05 (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowroder63_@Feb 15 2007, 08:01 PM~7272048
> *Here's mine, GM bright white base with white ice pearl.
> 
> 
> ...


how much Ice pearl was used to get that effect and how many coats?
the reason I'm askin is because I'm gettin my cuttlass painted in a week or two and that is exactly the look I want. But my paint guy is more a traditional painter and isn't to experienced on Ice pearl paint jobs. But he's givin me a hell of a deal for the chance to try on my car. 

so any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jgaona05_@Apr 12 2007, 04:42 PM~7677597
> *how much Ice pearl was used to get that effect and how many coats?
> the reason I'm askin is because I'm gettin my cuttlass painted in a week or two and that is exactly the look I want. But my paint guy is more a traditional painter and isn't to experienced on Ice pearl paint jobs. But he's givin me a hell of a deal for the chance to try on my car.
> 
> ...


x2 I am looking at doing my top of my 64 with the ice any one have any idea how much I would need? It comes in 2oz jars would that be enough for just the top??? Thanks


----------



## Lowroder63 (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jgaona05_@Apr 12 2007, 03:42 PM~7677597
> *how much Ice pearl was used to get that effect and how many coats?
> the reason I'm askin is because I'm gettin my cuttlass painted in a week or two and that is exactly the look I want. But my paint guy is more a traditional painter and isn't to experienced on Ice pearl paint jobs. But he's givin me a hell of a deal for the chance to try on my car.
> 
> ...


I used 4oz and only sprayed two coats to get that effect. I don't think your painter will have a problem, that was my first paint job, and i thought the ice pearl was really easy to spray, you can pretty much just mist the stuff on while moving at fairly quick pace.

Post up some pictures after it's painted, this topic could always use more pics.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Any body have any pics of this ice pearl under some candy?? Just wondering what kind of effect it has....


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

Candy lime over gold and gold ice pearl on top




pictures dont do ice pearl justice so much better in person


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Apr 15 2007, 11:20 AM~7695068
> *Candy lime over gold and gold ice pearl on top
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!!!!


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

this my daly with the stock gm green and green ice pearl


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

that must look awsome in the sunlight.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Aug 3 2005, 08:39 AM~3533131
> *here's a pic i have.......i think SABRE on here painted it it's white ice......
> 
> 
> ...


ISN'T ICE PEARL LIKE A VERY FINE CUT GLASS? I ASKED MY PAINT GUY ABOUT THAT AND THATS WHAT HE TOLD ME, IT HAS NO COLOR CAST ON IT AND JUST GIVES IT THAT NICE PEARL LOOK AFFECT...I HEAR ITS PRETTY PRICEY AS WELL LIKE 120.00 AN OUNCE


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

nah it's like $70 well worth it though their awesome


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowroder63_@Feb 15 2007, 08:01 PM~7272048
> *Here's mine, GM bright white base with white ice pearl.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! PAINT JOB HOMIE HOW MUCH ICE PEARL DID U USE?


----------



## Daniel_Rendon (Sep 15, 2013)

How many little jars did u use of the ice pearl on the fleetwood and how many gallons of gm bright white did u use on it ?


Lowroder63 said:


> Here's mine, GM bright white base with white ice pearl.


----------



## TheCoatingStore (Mar 7, 2014)

VICS'79 said:


> ISN'T ICE PEARL LIKE A VERY FINE CUT GLASS? I ASKED MY PAINT GUY ABOUT THAT AND THATS WHAT HE TOLD ME, IT HAS NO COLOR CAST ON IT AND JUST GIVES IT THAT NICE PEARL LOOK AFFECT...I HEAR ITS PRETTY PRICEY AS WELL LIKE 120.00 AN OUNCE


There are colors available as well. White is the most popular though. All have their place.


----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)

black with white ice pearls


----------



## 93bouncer (Feb 18, 2014)

TTT


----------

